# M3P question regarding efficiency



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

The M3P has two driving modes, "chill" and "sport". Curious if chill provides better efficiency by limiting hard acceleration only, or if it provides better efficiency even at the lower end of acceleration. ie, if I kept it in sport mode, but didn't apply the accelerator much at all, would I get a similar efficiency as if it was kept in chill mode or if chill mode would offer even better efficiency.

I've been able to get sub 240W/mi ratings on long commutes while in chill mode, but find it harder to do so in sport mode. Not sure if it's just my right foot getting the better of me or sport mode will always use more power even when not accelerating hard.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

shareef777 said:


> Curious if chill provides better efficiency by limiting hard acceleration only, or if it provides better efficiency even at the lower end of acceleration.


The former.

Think about it. If Tesla were able to get better efficiency at a level of acceleration available in both Chill and Sport mode, there is no reason for them not to make it available to Sport mode.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

garsh said:


> The former.
> 
> Think about it. If Tesla were able to get better efficiency at a level of acceleration available in both Chill and Sport mode, there is no reason for them not to make it available to Sport mode.


Makes sense. Just wish they offered standard mode on the Performance models. Chill mode is far too slow to pass people up, and staying in performance gets pretty bad average efficiency (I've been averaging 280-300 W/mi with no heat/ac running).

Would be great if they had Chill/Standard/Sport


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

shareef777 said:


> Chill mode is far too slow to pass people up












A chill-mode Model 3 is still the fastest-accelerating vehicle I personally have ever owned.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

garsh said:


> A chill-mode Model 3 is still the fastest-accelerating vehicle I personally have ever owned.












But seriously, I'm curious what the 0-60 time is in chill mode. Feels slower then my 18Accord2.0. Though that could be because of how spoiled I've gotten in sport mode. Everything is snail paced now.

I should make clear that I meant passing cars on a one lane highway, where legally permitted of course ;-). Hate staying in the on-coming traffic lane any longer then I have to so I try to make sure I'm in performance mode for when attempting such passes. I suppose the alternate option is a quick shortcut to run in sport mode for a short duration.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

shareef777 said:


> But seriously, I'm curious what the 0-60 time is in chill mode. Feels slower then my 18Accord2.0.






 




Model 3 Chill Mode: 0-60 in 6.7s | Quarter mile 15.7s

2018 Honda Accord Sport 2.0T Sedan Compare 0-60 mph: 6.1 | Quarter mile 14.7
2018 Honda Accord Touring 2.0T Sedan Compare 0-60 mph: 5.6 | Quarter mile 14.2
https://www.zeroto60times.com/vehicle-make/honda-0-60-mph-times/

So you are correct - your Accord is quicker.

My Chevy Volt does it in 7.3s, and my Hyundai Tucson in 7.5s, and those are the second and third quickest cars I've ever owned.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Chill is either on or off. Sport is one of the steering settings.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

garsh said:


> Model 3 Chill Mode: 0-60 in 6.7s | Quarter mile 15.7s @91.87mph
> 
> 2018 Honda Accord Sport 2.0T Sedan Compare 0-60 mph: 6.1 | Quarter mile 14.7
> 2018 Honda Accord Touring 2.0T Sedan Compare 0-60 mph: 5.6 | Quarter mile 14.2
> ...


Yeah, I had the touring model so going going from 5.6 to 6.7 definitely felt sluggish. Wish they added a standard option to let the performance 3 run like a non-performance 3 in standard mode.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

MelindaV said:


> Chill is either on or off. Sport is one of the steering settings.


On the performance model:


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

While it will make a difference in efficiency, speed and temperature are probably much more significant.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

You can drive just as efficiently in Sport as in Chill. You just have to limit how much pedal you use in Sport vs the car limiting it for you. It’s called self control. You can also drive inefficiently in Chill. 

And you can pass just fine in Chill. Chill in the performance is also the fastest I’ve owned. And I’ve actually passed cars with slower cars.

It’s not if you can pass another vehicle it’s how quickly you can pass.


----------

